# Red Mallee Handle



## jasonb (May 21, 2017)

Always wanted to try and put a handle on a knife, so here is my 1st attempt. Craig Barr knife blank with red spacers, red mallee for the handles, and mosaic pins. Note to self, next time align pin pattern

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2017)

Very nice. Good tip on aligning the pattern. I have some knife kits and mosaic pins and would not have occurred to me the need to align. Good tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 21, 2017)

Nice job Jason. Be careful ... it's addicting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 21, 2017)

Nicely done! Love that mallee.



NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Jason. Be careful ... it's addicting!



Listen to him! Since he started making knives, his lathe gets about as much action as 's lathe(@Mike1950 )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jasonb (May 21, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Jason. Be careful ... it's addicting!


That's what I am afraid of.... Now it needs a sheath <- whole new world to go explore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! Love that mallee.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to him! Since he started making knives, his lathe gets about as much action as 's lathe(@Mike1950 )


And we know Scott knows how to use his. The ole fart doesnt.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 21, 2017)

Beautimus! Chuck


----------



## Ray D (May 21, 2017)

Very nice. I would of never noticed the pins. Been wanting to explore knives but haven't jumped in....yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 21, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> And we know Scott knows how to use his. The ole fart doesnt.....



You know how to use it to stack things on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2017)

Tony said:


> You know how to use it to stack things on!


It makes a crummy shelf, but permanently functions as a buffer...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider (May 22, 2017)

Good job, sir! I actually like the misalignment! It follows the curvature of the tang. One advice, however- fill in the cracks with anything, even with a thin coat of CA, to prevent any dirt and moisture getting it. It will make the wood weak and or prone to shrink or expand. Once again, bloody good work for a first time!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

